#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Open style wooden villa for rent in Lamai, Koh Samui

## villakohsamui

Long term rent only, min. 6 months. In quiet environment, near Tamarind Springs. 2-storey+loft, 2 bathrooms, hot shower, renovated kitchen. Sea View, privacy. Open living room, bedroom built in granite, lush garden. Openness might not be suitable for everyone. Private entrance gate accessible by car or bike. No air-con, but a constant flow of cool breezes. 
Price 18000 THB / month

For longer stays price is negotiable. Write to us for some more details or photos.

----------


## stephan wagner

I'm moving in August 2008 to Koh Samui and looking for a house to rent (long term). Pls provide me some details.
Thank you in advance. 

Stephan Wagner




> Long term rent only, min. 6 months. In quiet environment, near Tamarind Springs. 2-storey+loft, 2 bathrooms, hot shower, renovated kitchen. Sea View, privacy. Open living room, bedroom built in granite, lush garden. Openness might not be suitable for everyone. Private entrance gate accessible by car or bike. No air-con, but a constant flow of cool breezes. 
> Price 18000 THB / month
> 
> For longer stays price is negotiable. Write to us for some more details or photos.

----------


## Becks

Good luck mate they never got back to me i sent an email to them with no reply at all.

Becks

----------

